# Strainer in Lower Blue- 3/4 river wide



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

It comes just below the first or second real diversion dam in the upper canyon. We weren't really counting the dams up to that point.

It's easy to avoid in a boat at current flows but could be serious for a swimmer, flipped over kayaker or at higher flows with the rapid just above it. The strainer sits about 100-150 feet below the rapid.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

*Anyone else seen this thing?*

Has anyone seen this strainer on the lower blue in the last 24 hrs? I plan to run the lower on Monday. I have an Idea where it is but any more info would be heplfull. THANKS!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

The assessment above remains correct as of 1300 today.

It is not a big concern. It is on RRight. It is 3/4 across. It is below the second diversion about 200ft down. It is easy to spot from above the diversion which is super easy to drop on the left side right now. If you are in your boat it is a cinch to avoid.

It is a HUDGE tree. It might flush with a huge flow, otherwise I don't see a good way to mitigate this hazard without a *big* saw and some sketchy z-dragging.


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

It should be noted that the photo was taken from below. I fished this stretch in a raft the past two days. It is easy to avoid, but newbies could get into trouble if they swam out of the diversion above. 

It is after the second diversion.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

YEP! Its after the second dam and you can avoid it. It could be bad for a swimmer. I ran it river left center and was able to catch the eddy on the left after the dam and than go arround the tree. It looks a bit intimidating at first but its not to bad.

Im in for helpin get it out of there if we can. I will look closer at it tomorrow. I herd that it was put there intentionaly nut thats here say. So I will look closer. It has the potential to put a real damper on some unexpecting newbys day. Be Safe.


----------

